
Australian government promises national space agency - smokielad
http://www.zdnet.com/article/australian-government-commits-to-establishing-national-space-agency/#ftag=RSSbaffb68
======
tweedledee
I guess the 'ideas boom' didn't work out. This is simply floundering by an
inept government. Some CSIRO researchers will get grants and it'll go nowhere.

------
techdragon
Step 1 should be eliminate the extremely onerous insurance requirements.
Launching a cubesat shouldn't require a 750 million dollar insurance policy.

------
vadimberman
Yep. Why build stuff when one can resell real estate.

------
synicalx
"Space 2.0 startups", dear god...

Are we going to have to hear space buzzwords now?

